# Emerge nie zużywa 100% procesora

## canis_lupus

Nie wiem czy to normalne, ale może zaczne od poczatku:

Miałem kiedyś procesor A64 3000+ (jednojajowy)

Ostatnio przesiadłem się na x2 4000+. Teraz jak się cokolwiek kompiluje to zajętość procesora nie przekracza 65%. Wygląda to tak jakby emerge nie korzystało z obu rdzeni. Mam 2GB Ramu i szybki dysk. 

Zmieniłem już nawet 

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

na MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s" i MAKEOPTS="-j4 -s" a nawet MAKEOPTS="-j8 -s". To samo jest cały czas. 

Jądro systemu jest z obsługą SMP, Inne programy korzystają z obu jajek.

To jest normalne zjawisko? Myślę że jakby było 100% zajętości procka to może szybciej by kompilował?

----------

## SlashBeast

-s mozesz wywalic, emerge je dodaje.

Co do zużywania - niektóre pakiety jak gcc, firefox i sporo innych wymuszają make -j1.

Niektóre pakiety przy kompilacji nie zjadają całego proca, taki który to robi jest napewno wine-9999, kdelibs u mnie lata ok 80-100% na obu rdzeniach.

Z czego to wynika? Nie wiem, może dysk nie wyrabia, może problem z ramem tj. jego ilością - generalnie nie martwił bym sie tym.

Jeszcze jedno co zauwazyłem, ze przy uzywaniu kamikaze-source enkodowanie ffmpegiem na 4 threads zjadało mi raptem 165% tj 100% jednego i 65% drugeigo, na gentoo-sources i hardened-sources enkodowanie zjada 199% najczęściej.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeszcze jedno co zauwazyłem, ze przy uzywaniu kamikaze-source enkodowanie ffmpegiem na 4 threads zjadało mi raptem 165% tj 100% jednego i 65% drugeigo, na gentoo-sources i hardened-sources enkodowanie zjada 199% najczęściej.

 

a na gentoo-soutces enkoduje o te 17% szybciej?

----------

## SlashBeast

Tak jaby jakiś ficzer z kamikaze robił jakiegoś zonka, który nie lubi wielowątkowych aplikacji, jak odpale 2x cpuburn to zjada 200% ale Tym, ze nie zjada Ci całego proca nie przejmuj się. raczej o 34% szybciej.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *Quote:*   

> raczej o 34% szybciej

 

(200-165)/200%=17.5%

----------

## SlashBeast

Mój błąd.

----------

## Arfrever

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> -s mozesz wywalic, emerge je dodaje.

 

A może on chce tryb "wyciszony" programu `make`?   :Twisted Evil: 

```
$ make --help | grep "^ *-s"

  -s, --silent, --quiet       Nie wypisuje poleceń.
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## canis_lupus

Dokładnie tak, nie bardzo podobają mi się krzaczki.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ale siara, dwie wpadki w jednym temacie. Wybaczcie.

----------

## tomee

WANT_MP="true"

pzdr,

T.

----------

## canis_lupus

Rozwiń prosze temat...

Co to daje?

----------

## SlashBeast

Google mówi, ze to nie_pozwala wymusić niektórym pakietom (firefox, gcc) -j1 a uzywa tego co w MAKEOPTS.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## canis_lupus

Bezpieczne to? Poza tym to zadziała tylko dla programów które wymuszają -j1. Reszty chyba nie tknie.

----------

